# Suggestions Please..



## jaspermarquez (Jun 1, 2010)

I had an Albino Red Oscar way 10yrs ago. Now I'm planning to build a new one but this time I'd like to try to have a community fish set up..

I have everything I need to start my 75G Fresh Water Aquarium Tank but "FISH".

I'm planning to get: 

Tiger Barb 10-20-30-?? (How many should i have?)
Clown Loach 6
Zebra Danio 12
Cardinal Tetra 12 or Neon Tetra

Will this be a good list? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## peterm (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm just starting out too so I don't know how well they'll work together, but it looks like you'll have some nice color!


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tiger barbs are very nippy and may cause the Neon/Cardinal tetras some problems . I' have never had much luck keeping Tger Barbs and neons together succesfully . The Neons have always been picked on , but others may have had better luck .


----------



## kd805 (May 25, 2010)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

IU say you are fine. Ive had TB's in with all those fish and then some even veil angels and when they are in a group like that they will not bother other species everything will be between them and them only.

I even keep neons with my angels and discus with NO problems at all.

for a 75g tank that sounds good, start with the danios first add the neons before the TB's add the TB's last.

that stock list will be 3-4 months before it is all in your tank.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

The cardinals need to go into an established tank. They don't handle changes in water chemistry that well. They also prefer soft water. They are not the hardiest fish around.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Tell that to my cardinals. They are ALOT heartier then neons are I would compare them to guppy heartiness.

I used 60 cardinals for starter fish and to follow up as dithers for the angels and discus, all 60 are still alive and well. tank was only running 1 week prior to introduction. I also have my water chemistry down and my Ph well, its hitting right around 6.0.

They are not meant for tap water starters. Start with the danios and go from there, wait 3-4 weeks then add some more, by that time the tank will be established with plenty of bacteria.


----------

